
Cars get more connected, industry is trying to stay ahead of multiplying threats - dror
https://www.consumerreports.org/automotive-technology/companies-target-the-next-car-hack-attack
======
dror
"As cars get more connected, the industry is trying to stay ahead of
multiplying threats"

This is actually not a hard problem. The convenience part of a car,
infotainment systems can be connected to the Internet. The safety parts of the
car: the wheel, the breaks, etc should not and there should be no connectivity
between the two. And we certainly ony allow OTA updates of the infotainment
system. The rest should be done at a dealership. Inconvenient, but I certainly
don't want my breaks susceptible to hacking.

